# AIWA NSX D707 ... 3-Vias de mentira ?



## lexer98 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hola gente, un amigo me regalo un par de parlantes provenientes de un AIWA NSX D707, como la madera estaba mal pense en reutilizar los drivers y armarles una caja nueva, pero al desarmarlos me encontre con una sorpresita que me hizo dudar si realmente es de 3vias, el "crossover " es un capacitor de 2.2uF y un resistencia de 3.3OHMS 5W (l-pad supongo) conectado al "rango medio" y al tweeter piezoelectrico ambos en paralelo, mientras que el woofer no tienen nada 
Me parece muy raro que el cruce entre el woofer y el "supuesto rango medio" sea un filtro 6dB/Oct que se utiliza en Tweeter y a una frecuencia de 10Khz.
*Mi duda es que para mi ese rango medio en realidad es un tweeter *

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 22, 2014)

Aparentemente es de tres vias, solo que no te asombres tanto por lo simple del "crossover" que utilizan dentro dichos baffles, en electronica de consumo el costo final es un factor determinante en el cual los fabricantes utilizan la solucion mas economica para ofrecer un producto competitivo, el negocio de ellos no es que te dure toda la vida, sino que te funcione hasta que su obsolescencia programada asi lo permita.


----------



## lexer98 (Feb 22, 2014)

Estuve buscando en internet y encontre el manual de desarme ... el part number del parlante dudoso figura como "speaker tweeter" .... me esta haciendo dudar mucho 
Si no puedo saber con certeza que son me parece que voy utilizar los woofer solamente y voy a comprar un par de rangos medios y tweeter nuevos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2014)

No perdés nada con medirlos como dice *acá*. Es la unica forma de saber si sirven para algo o nó...


----------



## lexer98 (Feb 22, 2014)

Habia visto ese post ... voy a ver si compro lo necesario y hago las mediciones, de todos modos necesitaba hacerlo para saber que onda los woofer


----------

